# Which caliber?



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The AR10 thread got me thinking about buying a new rifle. I don't need or want another .308, so I start looking at .338 Win Mags again. I know there is probably only a handful of people on here with these calibers or ever tried them. I'm sure Splittine has 2 or 3 of each somewhere.... Either way, looking at the .338 Win Mag vs .338-06 Anyone tried both? Pros vs Cons?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

.257 Weatherby is all you need.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> .257 Weatherby is all you need.


I like big blocks. That sounds like you're telling me a Honda Civic with a turbo is as good as a 69 Camaro....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Clearly you're not familiar with the .257


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Clearly you're not familiar with the .257


Not in the least. I'm talking bear and moose. Will it work and do I have to reload? Cause I don't and I'm not sure I want another hobby.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

.375....If you are a man.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> .375....If you are a man.


I debated it, but I've had one shoulder redone already.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It will kill anything in North America. I know a handful of people that use it on Mullies and Elk in Colorado. You can buy factory ammo.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

338 lapu hoss of a gun you. I know I have seen several in a ar10 configuration.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I debated it, but I've had one shoulder redone already.....


In all seriousness, that is what I carried in Alaska this past Sept. Ruger. Muzzlebreak tamed the shit out of it. Way less felt recoil than a 300wm. Shit can eat you there. We weren't fucking around.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> It will kill anything in North America. I know a handful of people that use it on Mullies and Elk in Colorado. You can buy factory ammo.


How would it do against some of them African mammals? Whatever I get, I want it to work for Alaska, Canada and Africa. One day that trip is gonna happen.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it the one that looks like .25-06 on steroids?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The velocity on that round is pretty cool, but what is the energy?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't remember off the top of my head, it does lack somewhat at real long range compared to a .338 obviously but it's nasty. I've killed probably 30 deer with mine and out as far as 400 yards and it jellies the insides. 110gr Accubond has great weight retention and does some major damage for a small bullet.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I just read this one about it.

http://www.ballisticstudies.com/Knowledgebase/.257+Weatherby+Magnum.html

I'll look into it a little more, but it seems like it might be a little light for something like moose or bear.

I'm looking at doing spot and stalk black bear hunt. Not over a bait station, so I'm looking for something that hits hard at longer distances.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah I would want something bigger for that. It is a fun round though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Yeah I would want something bigger for that. It is a fun round though.


So you really don't have a 338 Win Mag or a 338-06?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> So you really don't have a 338 Win Mag or a 338-06?


Have a custom .338, used to have the -06 but traded it a few years ago.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Any preference between the 2?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you don't handload the .338


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Any opinions on the Remington XCR? In heavy loads. Possibly the .375 H&H.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Text me tomorrow. Bout to head to bed. I got a .375 you can borrow but it's about a 6lb gun and will knock your dick in the mud.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Text me tomorrow. Bout to head to bed. I got a .375 you can borrow but it's about a 6lb gun and will knock your dick in the mud.


It's already there....:whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

From that Corona Light I'd imagine.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol. Damn son.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

My buddy in Alaska loves the .257 Wby and has killed moose with it, but he handloads Barnes TTSX. Not sure what weight bullet.

Some of you may remember my story about the dead deer that took off in the darkness with my golf cart and ran over our guns. That was his .257 Wby that got run over and mashed into the mud. :yes:


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love my 300 ultra.... Pushes a 200gr bullet at 3100 fps... Might want to look into the 338 ultra..

I just bought a Remington 700 SPS, replaced the stock, and will soon replace the trigger with a straight trigger.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> From that Corona Light I'd imagine.


Ya drink 2 Corona Lights and never hear the end of it.....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> My buddy in Alaska loves the .257 Wby and has killed moose with it, but he handloads Barnes TTSX. Not sure what weight bullet.
> 
> Some of you may remember my story about the dead deer that took off in the darkness with my golf cart and ran over our guns. That was his .257 Wby that got run over and mashed into the mud. :yes:


I'd like a refresher story, please.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I'd like a refresher story, please.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
me too.................. sounds like a Classic in the making.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bumped it to first page - "Adventures at Possum Cod's".


----------

